# Smugmug Website



## theraven (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey everyone, so glad it's Friday!

I was wondering if you guys would mind taking a look at my website and giving me some constructive feedback?

I've just redesigned it all and set it back up. It's the place where when I shoot an event people can head over and purchase the pictures and also a place to find examples of my work.

Anything that could be improved? How does it look on different computers/monitors/tablets?

Much obliged guys!

Jenna

www.ravenphotography.co.uk


----------



## mmaria (Nov 29, 2013)

I went trough couple of photos and lost my patience. Your logo is the only thing I see in your photos.

This is not the type of constructive criticism you hoped for but it's my only impression.


----------



## theraven (Nov 29, 2013)

mmaria said:


> I went trough couple of photos and lost my patience. Your logo is the only thing I see in your photos.
> 
> This is not the type of constructive criticism you hoped for but it's my only impression.



I'm sorry you feel that way but I learned the hard way that it genuinely is the only way to stop people stealing your photos. I've done horse shows and people have print screened, set them as profile pictures for the world to see and there is nothing I can do about it. A big watermark through the middle is the only way.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree with mmaria on the watermark. You have mad skills with really nice work but large watermarks across eyes and important aspects of the photo ruins it for me as a viewer. My suggestion would be if your going to use large a watermark is to move it in positions so it don't come across eyes or face features. It may be more work moving the watermark on per photo bases but I think that would improve the overall impact and keep the viewer interested longer. Just my 2 pennys worth.


----------



## theraven (Dec 2, 2013)

I really would like to remove them, I hate them as much as everyone else. I don't enjoy splashing stupid writing across my images, but people steal them and screen shot them and will do so much to not pay for them that this is genuinely the only fail safe way I have found to stop them


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 2, 2013)

Understandable people stealing your work sucks and is just low IMO. I don't think you need to remove them but just adjust them as needed. However, I like your work very much and your style.


----------



## theraven (Dec 2, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Understandable people stealing your work sucks and is just low IMO. I don't think you need to remove them but just adjust them as needed. However, I like your work very much and your style.



Ok thank you very much!


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention your website looks good and easy to look through.


----------

